# Need help



## mazei (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm not sure whether this should be in this section but it is about an official competition so I guess it is right.

Well I plan to hold a competition in February in Malaysia. Well I need help because obviously, from how this whole thing sounds, I have never attended an official competition. 

With that, there is my first problem, I don't know what to do. Although yes I am aware of the obvious stuff like getting a venue, get an official delegate, etc. But things like how to get an official delegate and stuff like that.

I hope you guys can help me because I really want to promote cubing here in my country. Also, I would like to encourage those who are already cubing to try harder to be faster and so on.

Thank you for any help given.


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Nov 28, 2008)

Hey, a delegate is coming over to singapore (i hope you know where) and are organising a competition. It is also some time in feb. It will be our first official competition. Not much is known yet.

If you want an official competition in malaysia, you might want to contact the WCA board or something..


----------



## Crazycubemom (Nov 28, 2008)

Bisa saya bantu ?, btw kalau cuma Delegate saja itu tidak cukup kalau competitorsnya tidak ada yang berpengalaman di official competition.


----------



## mazei (Nov 29, 2008)

The one in Singapore is around February what?


----------

